# Test e 400mg / week help???



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Read so much conflicting info on forums about what to do with this course, doing a jag of test 300 every 5 days. Only ever done a ssmall course of orals before (tbol). Is an ai needed with a dose this low and out of experience what is best. Also Nolva or clomid for pct? Never done injectables before and quite wary of certain side effects so if I'm going to get them when do they usually start appearing. Thanks for any help folks. Hopefully get some good gains off this course. Gonna run it for 8 weeks


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

400mg/wk is not a low dose, it's equivalent of 4-5 times endogenous test production, personally i would use an AI, adex at 0.5mg EOD would be my choice, don't forget the importance of HCG on cycle to keep the testes functioning, it will make for easier recovery post cycle.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Run long acting test for at least 10 weeks. Preferably 12-14. At 8 weeks your gains will start becoming noticeable and then cycle is over?


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

What sides are you wary of mate? Everybody reacts differantly to aas but if its gyno water bloat etc they can be controlled with ai use


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Mainly hair loss and acne. But would like to prevent blOat if I can. Some people say use an ai. Some say only to use it if u start showing signs. I know of propecia to stop any hairloss if it starts. Thought that was a low dose as I was going to run 1 injection of 300mg a week but got told at least 500mg. Maybe get another vial and run for 12 weeks then if that's optimal


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Thought testosterone had the opposite effect...?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

teflondon said:


> Thought testosterone had the opposite effect...?


it does, u should have an everlasting boner


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

My first inj cycle was test e @ 300mg/pw got good gains 500 is good but not essensial & hair loss is only sped up by aas use if its already in your family


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

dbol5 said:


> My first inj cycle was test e @ 300mg/pw got good gains 500 is good but not essensial & hair loss is only sped up by aas use if its already in your family


What kinda gains and sides did you get? It will work out @ 400mg a week for me. Hairloss is a 50/50. Got a really thick head of hair but my grandfather is bald. What ai did you use, I you used one at all? Some say Nolva. Some say arimidex


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Mainly hair loss and acne. But would like to prevent blOat if I can. Some people say use an ai. Some say only to use it if u start showing signs. I know of propecia to stop any hairloss if it starts. Thought that was a low dose as I was going to run 1 injection of 300mg a week but got told at least 500mg. Maybe get another vial and run for 12 weeks then if that's optimal


look, 600mg week is probably the minimum dose:

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

if you look at the chart, over a TWENTY WEEK CYCLE the 300mg/week dose had 2kg of fat loss, and 5kg of muscle gain, the 600mg/week group lost 2kg of fat, but put on 8kg of muscle..

and yes, you need a MIN of 12 weeks, as you can see even the medical trials run for 20 weeks...

Definitely run an AI, even on your current dose, it will prevent gyno, as well as water retention (bloat) as its also caused by the conversion (aromatisation) of test to oestrogen.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

teflondon said:


> What kinda gains and sides did you get? It will work out @ 400mg a week for me. Hairloss is a 50/50. Got a really thick head of hair but my grandfather is bald. What ai did you use, I you used one at all? Some say Nolva. Some say arimidex


nolvadex is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM), it binds competitively at the oestrogen receptor sites in the breast, so you dont get breast development (gyno). However, it does not stop the conversion (aromatisation) of test to oestrogen, so you can have high levels of oestrogen, and water retention etc.

Arimidex is an Aromatase Inhibitor (AI) that stops the conversion of test to oestrogen in the first place by inhibiting aromatase, the enzyme responsible for the conversion, so oestrogen levels stay low enough that you dont get breast development, and also low enough that you dont get bloat (water retention).

I prefer (as MArs suggested) arimidex, but nolva is better than nothing...

as for hair loss- if you HAVE male pattern baldness, then it wil be faster with test, if not, it wont make a diffrence- its not about your grandfather etc- its about YOU are you LOSING hair, even of cycle? if not, then test is no problem, and I'm 42, and run 4g/week test...


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Cheers for the info there aus. No showed any signs of losing hair yet, touch wood... Better off with arimidex then. Over twice the price but if its better in the long run then I'll go with that. How long into the corse before sides usually appear on average...?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> look, 600mg week is probably the minimum dose:
> 
> http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long
> 
> ...


As you know mate you have to be careful with linking studies.

The first thing i notice about the one you linked is the lack of information regarding the training regime or lack of it, of all or any of the participants.

If you read (the only steroid book you should ever read) Anabolic steroids in sport and excersie second edition by Charles E Yesalis, youi will see that this is a major factor in the bodies distibution of fat and fat free mass. Also you may want to check Friedl's work as this explains in depth some of the complex changes that account for the weight gain, it's limits and how they differ (or not as the case may be) in studies that lasted 12wks with doses of 100, 200, 300 and 600mg (you will see why, if you read Yesalis and Friedl) why the studies that use ppl who actually workout are tried over only 3-12wks.

Also you may want to read Forbes (1985 onwards) and his multiple studies on bodybuilders and what constitutes these lean and fat mass changes, at least he and the above use relevant subjects that actually workout  .


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

marduk50 said:


> But what happens after the cycle ? It's hard to believe that it goes 100% back to normal even after a successful PCT (I hope I am wrong !)
> 
> I am asking because it's the side effect I am the most afraid of...


That's what PCT is for gets back to normal honestly don't sweat it


----------

